# Need Tires for my A6



## raleighA4 (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a 2003 A6 2.7T, and need to purchase a new set of tires. I have a set of Pirellis on it now, but I've not been that impressed. I need an all-season tire that provides a good ride. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I had a set of 215/55R-16 Goodyear Eagles installed. These are the new tires with carbon fiber side walls. Very good tire. Quite and very smooth.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Need Tires for my A6 (raleighA4)*

Continental Extreme Contact. Check out http://www.tirerack.com and read up on them. Bought a set for my old Passat a couple years ago and was very happy with them. Not expensive either.


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Need Tires for my A6 (raleighA4)*

I have had Falken Ziex on my bimmer and really liked them, the got a good write-up in consumer reports for all season performance.....


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Need Tires for my A6 (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_Continental Extreme Contact...

Hey B4
I had these on my old car, but in much warmer climate... How did these behave in the winter? I see you are in NY so you guys have similar weather than us here in Beantown.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Need Tires for my A6 (raleighA4)*

Khumo Ecsta SPT is the best considering it is 30-50% less$ thna the competition! A good compromise dry and wet, Looks good. Going to buy them on my new BBS Ck 19" rims. The Bridgestone RE750 is also well rated, a little better in the dry I think, mostly due to the fact Khumos have a little softer tire wall. But more expensive!


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Need Tires for my A6 (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_
Hey B4
I had these on my old car, but in much warmer climate... How did these behave in the winter? I see you are in NY so you guys have similar weather than us here in Beantown.
Cheers
Massboykie



My experience with them was quite pleasing, had no complaints at all about their performance, and over the past few winters there has been some pretty good snowfalls and they worked well. Altough, I recently bought a set of Kumhos all-season tires for my A6. The reason for the switch was for a couple reasons (in no special order), 1st: the Kumho is a better LOOKING tire than the Continentals, 2nd PRICE, considerably less than the Continentals. However, the Kumho does make a good all-season tire, the tread is it's weak point. The Continentals will give you a longer life span than the Kumhos. As of late, I spend more time in Italy than in New York and so I'm not worried about tread life since my car is in storage for the moment. 
Hopefully this has been somewhat helpful to you in your decision, good luck with whatever you buy.


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

toyo proxies?


----------



## fishh2o1 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (MGaz)*

the reason why continentals are cheap. they are junk. i've gone through one hole set and had to replace 3 out of the 4. $ 130.00 for new tire and balance. and i'm getting a deal through a friend that works @ a vw dealership. spend the extra twenty five and save yourself some headaches


----------

